# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Αποκλεισμοί μελών

## NikosD.

Κάπου διάβασα -δικαίως-λανθασμένες κρίσεις σχετικά με τους λόγους που κάποιο μέλος δεν μπαίνει πλέον στο φόρουμ.

Για να μην υπάρχουν παρερμηνείες, θα αναφέρεται εδώ ο αποκλεισμός μελών από τη διαχείριση, με πρόθεση και παράκληση να μην συνεχίζονται συζητήσεις που αφορούν αποκλεισμένο μέλος, μιας και ειναι ιδιαίτερα άδικο να μιλούμε για κάποιον που δεν έχει δικαίωμα να απαντήσει.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Onoufrios + τα 10-15 άλλα προφίλ που είχε δημιουργήσει.
Stauroschar + τα 4-5 άλλα προφίλ που είχε δημιουργήσει.
Πανος12345
Panikoula - Liveloula.
schizophrenic25
zhto_o_madragoras
_Monalisa_
mavros

----------


## NikosD.

Onoufrios + τα 10-15 άλλα προφίλ που είχε δημιουργήσει.
Stauroschar + τα 4-5 άλλα προφίλ που είχε δημιουργήσει.
Πανος12345
Panikoula - Liveloula.
schizophrenic25
zhto_o_madragoras
_Monalisa_
mavros 
Panos123456
θαυμάστετονδιεγραψαNikosD
εισαιστοσωστόφόρουμ
οαδερφόςτηςΘεοφανίας
ΑΘεοφανίακαιοαδερφόςτης
NtinosD
Διαγραφέας
Θεωφανία
Freak_in
Giolis
kris
ΜελίναΒ
lion23
Marinos
krino
Knitter
Χαιντι
ava
εισαι.μεγας
what_is_now

----------


## NikosD.

Onoufrios + τα 10-15 άλλα προφίλ που είχε δημιουργήσει.
Stauroschar + τα 4-5 άλλα προφίλ που είχε δημιουργήσει.
Πανος12345
Panikoula - Liveloula.
schizophrenic25
zhto_o_madragoras
_Monalisa_
mavros 
Panos123456
θαυμάστετονδιεγραψαNikosD
εισαιστοσωστόφόρουμ
οαδερφόςτηςΘεοφανίας
ΑΘεοφανίακαιοαδερφόςτης
NtinosD
Διαγραφέας
Θεωφανία
Freak_in
Giolis
kris
ΜελίναΒ
lion23
Marinos
krino
Knitter
Χαιντι
ava
avva
εισαι.μεγας
what_is_now
Pou_Zoume

----------


## Aeon

Επαναφέρω το θέμα.....

Για να μην υπάρχουν παρερμηνείες, θα αναφέρεται εδώ ο αποκλεισμός μελών από τη διαχείριση, με πρόθεση και παράκληση να μην συνεχίζονται συζητήσεις που αφορούν αποκλεισμένο μέλος, μιας και ειναι ιδιαίτερα άδικο να μιλούμε για κάποιον που δεν έχει δικαίωμα να απαντήσει.

Νέο Αποκλεισμένο μέλος: Tomhet
Αιτία αποκλεισμού: Αλεπάλληλα επιθετικά, ειρωνικά μηνύματα, συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση και αλλοίωση μηνυμάτων που είχαν προηγουμένως τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------

